# Visual C# on Windows 7 - Prevent Progress Bar Animation



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an application where I have several progress bars used as meters. These need to have absolutely instant response, i.e. if I set it to 50% it needs to "snap" to 50%. But Windows 7 _insists_ on _animating_ the bar and moving _gradually_ from the previous value to the new value I set. What do I do to disable the animation and make it "snap" to the value I set it to? Is there another control I can use? There's a control specifically for this task built in to Mac OS X but obviously I can't use that control in Windows. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anybody? Any ideas?


----------

